# Signs to know if you’re ugly



## brutal_blackpill (Jan 16, 2020)

Some people here are way uglier than they think. Others are way better looking than they think. Here are some signs to know if you are ugly.

Ugly traits

a) You not liking getting your picture taken
b) Your “friends” regularly taking pics of you for fun and sending it to others when you make weird faces
c) “I want to focus on my career more than girls”
d) Not thinking girls are too important and that you’ll figure it out somehow in the future
e) Being anxious before talking to women
f) Women giving you their number then ghosting you
g) Women refusing to give you their number in the first place
h) You needing to make your hair look good to look presentable (I.e. you don’t wake up from bed looking good and have to style your hair in an effortful fashion)
I) Women half smirking out of awkwardness when talking to you, or looking away and not making eye contact
J) Seeing many many escorts
K) People (both men and women) never taking you seriously when it comes to high T activities and calling you a joke (sports, trying to start a party, embarking on a new hobby, starting a business, etc)
L) Being regularly not invited to social events like parties or weddings while your other friends are
M) People replying to you late or never at all very regularly
N) People asking you for help regularly yet not helping you as much when you need it
O) People trying to take advantage of you
P) Looking much much better in the mirror than in un mirrored pics


----------



## Almu (Jan 16, 2020)

Some of them are big cope


----------



## Petsmart (Jan 16, 2020)

water be like 💦


----------



## brutal_blackpill (Jan 16, 2020)

noped said:


> "I want to focus on my career more than girls", legit cage when normies and coping autists say this


I used to say this lol. I was always blackpilled in terms of looks but I was blue pilled in the sense that if I focus on my career and I get a better career I’d get more girls with more money to make up for my ugliness JFL.

Career and status maxxing only helps if it’s a creative hobby of your own that you’re making money from, not some wage slave job JFL. And again, unless you’re in the top 0.01% or top 0.1% of status, your looks completely and utterly dominate whatever status you have


----------



## Deleted member 1400 (Jan 16, 2020)

It's over for me! I've suffered and experienced every sign you wrote.


----------



## brutal_blackpill (Jan 16, 2020)

noped said:


> Legit bro. I'd rather be a bartender or club promoter and sacrifice some money 4 access to more girls than be a coping nerd CS major who thinks he will get laid after he gets his dream job at google JFL.


JFL exactly! Although one thing that getting that kind of job will help with is you have way more money to spend on Blackpill looksmaxxing things. Yet not a single soul I know who’s smart enough to get those kinds of jobs thinks about looksmaxxing.

It’s weird, isn’t it? So many people who are supposedly extremely high IQ technically making lots of cash not spending it on looksmaxxing? This is why I don’t believe in the “low IQ = more sex” meme. Yeah, maybe with ugly chicks. But if you have TRULY high IQ (as in being truly smart) and you’re making 200k/ year, why the fuck are you not ascending with it?


----------



## Steph4gr (Jan 16, 2020)

Arabwog95 said:


> It's over for me! I've suffered and experienced every sign you wrote.


over for most of us atm


----------



## gymislife (Jan 16, 2020)

brutal_blackpill said:


> Ugly traits
> d) Not thinking girls are too important and that you’ll figure it out somehow in the future
> e) Being anxious before talking to women


----------



## brutal_blackpill (Jan 16, 2020)

Arabwog95 said:


> It's over for me! I've suffered and experienced every sign you wrote.


Brother, I wrote every single one of those signs from personal experience JFL. I am in the same boat. All we can do is try to looksmaxx and keep grinding. I have noticed a difference and had a girl love me whereas before I didn’t (although that happened from personalitymaxxing before I even started looksmaxxing, so both are important).


----------



## Deleted member 1400 (Jan 16, 2020)

Steph4gr said:


> over for most of us atm


If you're under 25. And do not suffer from severe flaws like manletism (5'9 below) or non existent chin, bug eyes so there is still hope.


----------



## brutal_blackpill (Jan 16, 2020)

gymislife said:


>


You’re not ugly bro, but some of these signs do apply to average looking men as well. Perhaps I should have retitled it to “signs you’re not good looking” jfl


----------



## Steph4gr (Jan 16, 2020)

Arabwog95 said:


> If you're under 25. And do not suffer from severe flaws like manletism (5'9 below) or non existent chin, bug eyes so there is still hope.


I'm 23. not a manlet(thank god) but I have recessed maxilla and midface. I'm planning to get high lefort 1 + bsso + custom zygo-infra implants or over


----------



## brutal_blackpill (Jan 16, 2020)

Arabwog95 said:


> If you're under 25. And do not suffer from severe flaws like manletism (5'9 below) or non existent chin, bug eyes so there is still hope.


Im 26 and had my first experience with a girl at 25 so there’s always hope. However, I’m an extremely late bloomer to be fair and look 21. So in general, you may still be right


----------



## Deleted member 1400 (Jan 16, 2020)

brutal_blackpill said:


> Im 26 and had my first experience with a girl at 25 so there’s always hope. However, I’m an extremely late bloomer to be fair and look 21. So in general, you may still be right


Good for you bro! I'm now 25 and suffer from social phobia and I'm very very interoverted, have non-typical hobbies. My face and height are as terrible as my mental state so the only option I have is betabuxxing/arranged mariage tbh


----------



## RedKeyboard (Jan 16, 2020)

brutal_blackpill said:


> You’re not ugly bro, but some of these signs do apply to average looking men as well. Perhaps I should have retitled it to “signs you’re not good looking” jfl



To women, average is ugly, its basic hypergamy.

Here's some more signs that your ugly.

*>Getting asked if your asexual*

*>Getting asked if your bi/gay

>Getting bad grades in school, treated badly by your teachers compared to your peers

>Not asked if you need help when you walk into a store

>Constantly getting colds/sick

>Finding the PSL community on your own (Through web searches etc.)
>Girls grimace when they talk to you

>Getting called creepy/weird, even when you do normal things

>Having people constantly call you ugly your face, especially if its from different people and their usually nice etc. This means that your subhumanity is so repulsive that it annoys normies.

>Getting told to leave, (Social gatherings, parties, someones house etc.) for example, if your at a "friends" house and they want you out as soon as cooler people are coming over.*


----------



## Kade (Jan 16, 2020)

brutal_blackpill said:


> JFL exactly! Although one thing that getting that kind of job will help with is you have way more money to spend on Blackpill looksmaxxing things. Yet not a single soul I know who’s smart enough to get those kinds of jobs thinks about looksmaxxing.
> 
> It’s weird, isn’t it? So many people who are supposedly extremely high IQ technically making lots of cash not spending it on looksmaxxing? This is why I don’t believe in the “low IQ = more sex” meme. Yeah, maybe with ugly chicks. But if you have TRULY high IQ (as in being truly smart) and you’re making 200k/ year, why the fuck are you not ascending with it?


lol at thinking there’s a correlation with being blackpilled and high IQ

biggest cope in the book


----------



## ToursOverBoyo2020 (Jan 17, 2020)

Its over


----------



## Blackpill3d (Jan 17, 2020)

not getting laid by 10/10s with no effort


----------



## Nosecel (Jan 17, 2020)

Its over


----------



## Deleted member 1400 (Jan 17, 2020)

Steph4gr said:


> I'm 23. not a manlet(thank god) but I have recessed maxilla and midface. I'm planning to get high lefort 1 + bsso + custom zygo-infra implants or over


Good luck bro


----------



## Ethnicope (Jan 17, 2020)

*brutal_blackpill*


----------



## Deleted member 1400 (Jan 17, 2020)

RedKeyboard said:


> *>Constantly getting colds/sick*


During winter and fall, I'm always sick (the flu, getting cold,etc.) It's the biggest sign of subhuman genes tbh.


RedKeyboard said:


> *>Getting bad grades in school, treated badly by your teachers compared to your peers*


Not necessarly. Most brilliant students, I've known, are ugly as fuck tbh.


----------



## Dragonslayer (Jan 17, 2020)

brutal_blackpill said:


> Looking much much better in the mirror than in un mirrored pics


its beyond over then


----------



## JeremyMeeks (Apr 4, 2020)

brutal_blackpill said:


> Some people here are way uglier than they think. Others are way better looking than they think. Here are some signs to know if you are ugly.
> 
> Ugly traits
> 
> ...



a lot of this is bs and can be mistaken - don't take this too seriously my man


----------



## loromate (Apr 4, 2020)

Shit and fake thread


----------



## HighIQcel (Apr 11, 2020)

tfw you can relate to all of that


----------



## Doomerteen (Apr 11, 2020)

Lacking iois is a big one


HighIQcel said:


> tfw you can relate to all of that


Sorry bro


----------



## Moggy (Apr 11, 2020)

The most important one.

People always assuming your single or secretly gay.


----------



## Xander578 (Apr 11, 2020)

Moggy said:


> The most important one.
> 
> People always assuming your single or secretly gay.


I'm so subhuman that my mom thinks i'm gay


----------



## yang (Apr 11, 2020)

brutal_blackpill said:


> Some people here are way uglier than they think. Others are way better looking than they think. Here are some signs to know if you are ugly.
> 
> Ugly traits
> P) Looking much much better in the mirror than in un mirrored pics


----------



## Deleted member 39 (Apr 11, 2020)

noped said:


> "I want to focus on my career more than girls", legit cage when normies and coping autists say this


It's the white pill. If I can't have girls, I want to at least have money.


----------



## Chad1212 (Apr 11, 2020)

Cope,girls are often taking pictures of me,and I mog other guys in my class to oblivion and no one is taking pictures of them

Please tell me this is cope/joke


----------



## Yoyo2233 (Apr 11, 2020)

brutal_blackpill said:


> Some people here are way uglier than they think. Others are way better looking than they think. Here are some signs to know if you are ugly.
> 
> Ugly traits
> 
> ...


Always get the number and get ghosted or never get the number in the first place


----------



## Deleted member 5927 (Apr 11, 2020)

I literally hit every single one of these fucking points.

It's over. Need bimax for my shit lower third, infraorbital implants for my gook under eyes, and septoplasty to fix my shit nose that my dad beat in.


----------

